# Decoders and sound



## Bigmack5 (Jul 15, 2012)

With todays technology are DCC decoders and sound decoders combined?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You can now get DCC only decoders (traction/headlight),sound only decoders and combined full DCC and sound...the three types are available depending brands though.Some brands don't offer sound yet.

Drop-in decoders are now offered for many "DCC ready" models while others are hardwire decoders for models that aren't readily suited for DCC and need to be adapted.More and more locos are now available with sound decoders readily installed and others are DCC/Sound ready,meaning that no modification is necessary for both the decoder and the speaker.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you give me some examples of what engines you want to add sound to, I can tell you who makes the best fitting decoders for them.


----------

